#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Συμφωνητικά & συγκεντρωτική κατάσταση για ΠΕΑ

## ΛΙΑΚΟΥΡΑΣ

Γνωρίζει κάποιος Συνάδελφος αν απαιτείται για έκδοση ΠΕΑ συμφωνητικό μεταξύ Μηχανικού & ιδιώτη σε 
περίπτωση που η αμοιβή ειναι μικρότερη απο την ελάχιστη και, κατάθεση στην Εφορεία συγκεντρωτικής
κατάστασης ανά τρίμηνο.
Αν απαιτείται ποιά ειναι η διαδικασία.

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, απαιτείται συμφωνητικό εφόσον η αμοιβή είναι διαφορετική της νόμιμης.
Αντίγραφό του καταθέτεις στο ΤΕΕ, το περιλαμβάνεις στην τριμηνιαία κατάσταση που υποβάλλεις στην εφορία σου και στην αντίστοιχη ετήσια συγκεντρωτική.
Σε μερικές εφορίες, μαζί με τις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις ζητούν (κακώς) και αντίγραφα των συμφωνητικών.

Για περισσότερα, κατέβασε *ΑΥΤΟ* το αρχείο.

----------


## ΛΙΑΚΟΥΡΑΣ

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία. 
Μία ερώτηση ακόμη. Αν κάποιος δεν τήρησε αυτή την διαδικασία στ προηγούμενο τρίμηνο, για έκδοση ΠΕΑ της τάξεως των 100 ή 150 
ή 200 ευρώ μπορεί να τα εμφανίσει στο επόμενο τρίμηνο ή έχει πρόστιμο.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά το θεωρώ πολύ πιθανόν αν υποβάλλεις καθυστερημένα τα σχετικά συμφωνητικά και τριμηνιαίες/ετήσιες καταστάσεις να έχεις κάποιο πρόστιμο. 
Πόσο; Άγνωστο.

Η όλη διαδικασία με τα συμφωνητικά γίνεται για δύο λόγους:
α) Για να εξασφαλιστούν τα δύο συμβαλλόμενα μέρη, ο μηχανικός και ο πελάτης ως προς όλους τους όρους της σχετικής συμφωνίας, όπως το αντικείμενο της εργασίας, το κόστος της, το χρόνο παράδοσης, τις ενδεχόμενες ρήτρες κ.λπ. Για να έχει νομική ισχύ το όποιο συμφωνητικό πρέπει να κατατεθεί στην εφορία ή στο ΤΕΕ στην περίτπωσή μας.

β) Όταν υπάρχει νόμιμη αμοιβή για να γνωρίζει η εφορία επί ποιου ποσού θα υπολογιστεί το ΦΕΜ.
Όταν δεν υπάρχει νόμιμη αμοιβή για να γνωρίζει το ΤΕΕ επί ποιου ποσού θα υπολογιστούν οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.

Όταν δεν υπάρχει συμφωνητικό και υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή, τότε θεωρείται ότι η συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή είναι όση και η νόμιμη.

----------

